# John Deere Single Row Planter



## Yipper (Feb 13, 2008)

I just bought a John Deere single row planter. At least, I believe I bought one. Going to use it to plant corn and other crops for food plots.

I was wondering if anyone knows what model it is???? I would like to get a manual off Ebay if possible. Thanks.

It takes lustran B style plates, if that helps.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=190195622403&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't know the model number but that is the coolest little planter I've in a long time. Great catch. At first I thought it was really old like the 1920's but then I saw the 3pt hook up so its at least from the 50's or 60's.

Andy


----------

